# Blaziken or Infernape?



## Lady Grimdour

Right, the starter question.

I choose Blaziken. While Infernape has better defensives and Speed, the difference in offensives and HP is massive. Plus it learns Brave Bird which gives it more type coverage.

Plus a chicken is much more original than a monkey.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I'll go for Blaziken. Infernape has always seemed... I can't really find the word. I've never really liked the design too much, and although it has wiped out my team once, I just seem to dislike it.

Plus, Blaziken wears flared jeans and a waistcoat. :D


----------



## Noctowl

Infernape. =3


----------



## Charizard Morph

Blaziken.
I have a LV100 Blaziken named Tweet, He was my first pokemon. A flaming monkey is never better than your first pokemon.


----------



## Silversnow

Blaziken.  Flaming chickens > flaming monkeys.


----------



## nothing to see here

Not a huge fan of Fire-types overall, but between these two I'd have to go with Blaziken.  I generally like the "strong but slow" types of Pokémon better than the "speed speed speed"-ish ones, and plus, it's a GIANT CHICKEN.

Plus, Fire+Chicken=Fried Chicken... which lends itself to funny nicknames.  Mine from the last time I played through Ruby was named "Sanders."  Something like "SpicyChikn" or "KFC" or even "BufaloWing" would also work.


----------



## Yarnchu

Blaziken. It is not that I hate Infernape's design or the pokemon itself, I just like the flamin' chicken better. Infernape just doesn't appeal to me, I guess.


----------



## Ice tiger

Blaziken, chickens rock. I hate Infernape, it's a monkey, I hate monkeys.


----------



## Peegeray

infernape
grass knot has better type coverage than brave bird
i'm pretty sure that earthquake from infernape could beat a blaziken too, but i'm not 100% sure of that
also i never liked blaziken to begin with (combusken ftw)


----------



## Darksong

I prefer Blaziken for pretty much no reason at all, other than it jumps. :D


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

I like them equally.


----------



## cheesecake

Blaziken, because he's a chicken who can blast fire for goodness sake, lol.


----------



## ultraviolet

Blaziken is better, and I feel like Ninty only made Infernape because they realised that Blaziken was popular. 

Besides, it looks better.


----------



## DonKarasuMan

Blaziken. Even though I think he's ugly, I just hate Infernape. 



> Blaziken is better, and I feel like Ninty only made Infernape because they realised that Blaziken was popular.


And they failed.


----------



## zuea

blaziken


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Blaziken~ Monkeys annoy me no end, and I have always loved birds. And flaming chickens are cooler than flaming monkeys. 


Kai said:


> Plus, Blaziken wears flared jeans and a waistcoat. :D


This basically sums up what I was thinking.


----------



## Evolutionary

Blaziken is awesome!

As mostly everyone had said...FLAMING CHICKEN!

And I love fried chicken :)


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

This needs a poll.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Blaziken = win
Infernape = fail
It's that simple;)


----------



## H20firefly

hmm, well Infernape has a wider movepool and better stats, but Blaziken looks the part and is overall cooler

I'm afraid I'll have to go with everyones favourite flaming chicken, Blaziken


----------



## Bombsii

Both of them are awesome pokemon. I'd rather use a Infernape in a battle but like Blazikens design and ideas a LOT more. Blaziken is one of the only fire pokemon I like.
*Is there a poll?*


----------



## Thorne

Infernape, first Pokémon/line I used, and I just doesn't find Blaziken as appealing as the rest of the existing Pokémon fan base.

ALSO: The gal is THIS, THIS, THIS, THIS and THIS picture is awesome, therefore Infernape is awesome, 'nuff said.
(She's the reason I use Infernape to begin with)


----------



## see ya

I love them both, but overall I'd choose Infernape, because in competitive it's an almost unstoppable killing machine.


----------



## Alxprit

I like Blaziken because it has coverage for both Dark and Ice, which my normal team hates.
I use it, and it's very good.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

Urgh, I really don't like Blaziken. I don't see why everyone likes it so much. It hardly looks like a chicken at all. Actually, I don't much like any of the Torchic line.
So yeah, Infernape for me. I just like how it looks, battles don't matter much for me. Chimchar is cute too.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Skymin said:


> I love them both, but overall I'd choose Infernape, because in competitive it's an almost unstoppable killing machine.


Same with Blaziken.

EV it with Speed and see what happens.


----------



## PichuK

I like birds.
Blaziken is a bird.
Infernape is not a bird.


----------



## see ya

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Same with Blaziken.
> 
> EV it with Speed and see what happens.


Infernape's still a good deal faster, and has the advantage of having access to Nasty Plot, which makes him an insane mixed sweeper. And when you're as frail as those two are, speed takes priority over attack power.


----------



## Anything

Blaziken's better, but I like both of them. Blaziken to me has better stats and looks cooler.


----------



## Dragonclaw

Blaziken. Torchic was my first starter and Infernape was a poor rip of Blaziken and Primape.


----------



## Celestial Blade

Infernape


----------



## Autumn

Blaziken. My first-ever Pokémon (I got into the fandom late D:), and Chimchar/evos never appealed to me very much (I picked all the Fire starters except Chimchar). Blaziken just looks cool to me - moreso than Infernape. :3


----------



## Kratos Aurion

RainbowRayquaza said:


> Urgh, I really don't like Blaziken. I don't see why everyone likes it so much. It hardly looks like a chicken at all. Actually, I don't much like any of the Torchic line.
> So yeah, Infernape for me. I just like how it looks, battles don't matter much for me. Chimchar is cute too.


And Pikachu doesn't look like a mouse, Lati@s doesn't look like a dragon, Swampert doesn't look like a fish, Spinda barely looks like a panda... it's okay if you just don't like the design, but "it doesn't look much like the animal it's based on" is not a good argument in Pokémon unless you don't like _any_ of the Pokémon that don't look like their inspiration.

...and how appealing would it have been as a deadly, aggressive cockfighting bird if it actually looked like a chicken, I mean _really._ Chickens don't _look_ cool. It needs a more impressive appearance than that.

I like them both--I prefer Blaziken, but I agree that Infernape is better competitively and Hanuman was just as cool an influence as a cockfighting rooster, so. Seriously, all this ripoff nonsense... why doesn't anyone complain about how Typhlosion is literally Charizard without wings? _They do the exact same things only Charizard has wings. That is the only difference._


----------



## Dragon

PichuK said:


> I like birds.
> Blaziken is a bird.
> Infernape is not a bird.


----------



## Creation

Blaziken. Hyper fire chicken! Hooray!


----------



## VelvetEspeon

I like them both, but I think Blaziken looks nicer for some very odd reason.


----------



## nothing to see here

> Swampert doesn't look like a fish


I'm pretty sure the Mudkip line are supposed to be salamanders of some sort.  They even have those external gill things on the sides of their faces that some salamanders have.
Yeah, the Pokédex says "Mud Fish" or something silly like that, but it also says "Water Fish" (redundancy ahoy!) for Wooper/Quagsire and "Shellfish" (um, turtles ain't clams) for Blastoise.


----------



## Byrus

El Garbanzo said:


> I'm pretty sure the Mudkip line are supposed to be salamanders of some sort.  They even have those external gill things on the sides of their faces that some salamanders have.
> Yeah, the Pokédex says "Mud Fish" or something silly like that, but it also says "Water Fish" (redundancy ahoy!) for Wooper/Quagsire and "Shellfish" (um, turtles ain't clams) for Blastoise.


They look more like mudskippers to me. The bit about Wooper and Quagsire on that article is interesting too.

As far as the topic title goes, I don't like either. If I had to choose, I'd pick Infernape.


----------



## nothing to see here

Hmm... I still don't see much of a resemblance to a mudskipper, though the design of the fins _is_ pretty close, especially Swampert's.  Mudskippers don't have legs or external gills, though... but the entire Mudkip line has both.  So I guess you could say the Mudkip line are "salamanders with mudskipper fins" or "salamanders that gain more mudskipper-like features as they evolve" or something like that.

The Treecko line seems to have something similar to that, also--their base animal is a gecko, but as they evolve they pick up a few dinosaur-like features as well.

That page is pretty interesting, though--I didn't know about the violin beetle, long-nosed chimaera, or mushrooms infesting cicadas before.  Plus it actually has pictures of everything, unlike most of the "what Pokémon are based on" lists that I've seen.


----------



## Alakazam

In terms of originally, Blazkien is the winner. Infernape is just a crummy rip-off.
However... In terms of game play, Infernape would be my choice. If I recall, I think the fire ape has the highest base speed stat of every fire type.


----------



## voltianqueen

Blaziken, because I just think he's cooler~


----------



## Kyku

Blaziken. I hate Infernapes design. And chickens are better then monkeys.


----------



## Wymsy

I personally like Blaziken more. Though I keep movesets and such in mind, I go more for design.


----------



## Ibiku

Infernape, no queston. In my ruby game I always started with Mudkip so I couldn't form an attachment to Blaziken. In fact, Chimchar (now Infernape) was my first fire type starter.
He looks cooler too. ^.^


----------



## Elliekat

Blaziken. So much cooler, and even though I had a hard time in Ruby during the Psychic gym I still loved him.

Plus, Infernape is a monkey. I hate monkeys. And even with the high speed thing... Blaziken wins.

Blaziken is SO HARD to capture in Ranger though... darn thing almost broke my Styler.


----------



## sagefo

Blaziken. Everything about it is awesome. Its a giant flaming chicken-warrior with kick-ass martial arts skills!


----------



## Sapphiron

Both are pretty badass. Blaziken's a chicken and appeared alongside one of my absolute favorite Pokemon as a starter, while Infernape is an effing monkey... And it has decent capability in battle. Well, cept for Brave Bird, but I've never really explored Blaziken in D/P/Pt.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Blaziken, the one i used on my old sapphire file as a teen was one of the coolest pokemon ever to me :3


----------



## Soazepse

*Infernape Certainly!*


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

A proud minority as usual, Infernape.

Infernape has better stats and is capable of flying coverage as well with Acrobatics among its vaster and more diverse move pool which also includes Earthquake, Grass Knot, Poison Jab, Punishment, Shadow Claw, and Rock Slide alongside the elemental punches, which is better than Brave Bird because it is massive without a held item and doesn't have recoil damage. I'm not a fan of recoil moves as I am not a huge risk-taker.

It also learns the priority move Mach Punch while Blaziken does not and has Iron Fist as its hidden ability which is kind of an OP combination and Taunt which combined with its speed can be useful for blocking hazard set-ups.

It also has the better stats and to me the more appealing design although I do agree that a chicken is more unique than a monkey. Blaziken's 60's hippie-ish look is just meh to me.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Definitely Blaziken.


----------



## Momo(th)

Blaziken has drip gotta go with them


----------

